# Casting Tournament



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

The Sportcast NE Open Casting Tournament is set for May 6 & 7 at the Marlton field. Registration is between 8 and 9 A.M. Casting starts at 9 A.M. The field is available for practice on Friday, May 5. The address is 1015 Tuckerton Road, Marlton, NJ 08053. Use MapQuest to get directions.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

cant wait...last one was really fun....


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

there is a surf tournament on the 6th,so can you tell me what weight they will be throwing on sunday?can you do just sunday?if so,i'll be there.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

You will be able to throw both weights either day.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Yes we are conducting a test to try casting both the 125 and the 150g on the same day , both days . The hope is to allow the caster to match his best weight to the optimum conditions .


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Giving people a choice sounds like a good idea. Also, because the sinkers are different colors everyone will know what sinker is being used during each cast.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

*Results*

nvm


----------

